# Can't get passed 4.1GHz



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, so I am trying to OC my CPU, but it won't boot into windows once I go passed 4.1 GHz.

FSB is 255
Multiplier is stock at 16
Volts are set to auto, so I'm not sure. I think it's around 1.3

Mobo is Crosshair Iv extreme
CPU is Phenom II 3.2 Ghz x6
RAM is 1333 (I know, I know crappy) 4gb x2 (8gb for you Math nerds out there)

so, my question　is how can I get it above 4.1? I use water cooling, and my idoling temps at 4.1 are still at like 33-34C, so I have a fair bit of room.

The FSB at 255 is about the MAX as far as I can tell. Should I just raise the Multiplier with my current 255 FSB? Or like lower the FSB and raise the multiplier?

What do you sages of the internet recommend?


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok you'll need to adjust the voltage yourself probably 1.45 should be enough might have to go to 1.5ish. And I have 1333 ram it's on auto so when I OC my CPU the ram OC as well. It's at 1524 in my rig. You might need to change it to auto in your bios if it's not already.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the RAM, GPU and PSU?


----------



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ram elixer
Psu corsair 850tx
Gpu radeon hd 6870


----------



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry for not posting the numbers. Turns out my 4.1 OC wasn't as stable as I thought. My internet browsers stopped working for some reason, so I tried posting with my Android. But, I guess that didn't go as planned.

Now I am at 4013mhz, which seems kinda low for my setup. I ran Prime95 for about 4 hours and the temp never got above 49C, which seems to me that I should have a lot more room to overclock. I just can't seem to get it stable.

RAM Elixer w3u1333q-4g
GPU Radeon HD 6870 Part Code: hd-687a-znfc serial: lyu118939
PSU Corsair TX850W Model: CMPSU-850TX
MB: Crosshair IV Extreme
CPU: Phenom II 3.2GHz Black Edition 1090

Thank you in advance.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Raise the multiplier to 17-18 range and lower your FSB to around 235-245, then up your voltage to around 1.45-1.55.


----------



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys. I just tried it, it it's running quite stable now! I will run Prime95 after this to, you know, see how stable it actually is.

Anyway, looking at my temp and whatnot, do you think I could shoot for a little higher? Or would that be too risky?

Again, thanks guys!


----------



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, wow! Blue screen city over here!

I set it to 235 FSB 18 multiplier and 1.45V and it runs great.

But, I tried setting it at 245 FSB(about 4425MHz) and it was BSODing all over the place. So I raised the voltage to 1.50 but it went into the red. 

Even if it goes in the red, should I still put it at 1.55? This may be a noob question, but I really don't want to ruin anything.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah you can safely go into the red voltage levels but you need to have proper cooling, so try 238 * 18 and see if you can hit 4.3 safely with 1.5 volts.


----------

